# Big online source



## Jocephis (Feb 10, 2017)

Well this is probably only for newbies like me.
Tried naps and wanted to share my experience.
Luckily for me it was just a small order to get my feet wet sirenges and a small amount of orals. For about a week after payment order was only half processed guess which half.
That's right I get an email saying the brand of orals i ordered is not in stock and I get a ticket for store credit. There was a lot of back and forth trying to get it right. I finally figured out how to use the dam tickets witch wasn't that hard I'm just a little slow lol but this is where it got stickey I finally reordered same shit different brand. Sooo I get an email today saying my new order exceeded my store credit and to send more money, well I double checked my math on my fingers and toes and it turns out they didn't use the big 30% off coupon that is supposly current and the same one that was used on the original order. Turns out they still owed me so like a good customer I brought this to their attention polightly and I get a nasty email from yet another person because I get to talk to somebody new each day, saying I needed to read the rules about the cupon. I did and they are in the wrong so I just asked for my original order stating I would wait however long it takes for my brand that I originally ordered to come in.
Let's just say I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2017)

Had you done a little more homework on naps you would know you would be scammed somehow. Plenty of threads here on naps and how awful they are.

Tip for a noob: most boards take payments from "sponsors" like naps. For their payment they get to advertise and the staff of the board delete negative posts and ban complainers. On some boards like outlaw muscle the sources have mod powers and can ban/delete on their own!


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 10, 2017)

Almost everyone in my town orders from naps.  They are ok paying out the ass for under dosed gear and waiting for months for their shit to come in. And then they are happy about it. Hahahaha


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just throwing it out there. Got a friend out of state . He uses naps all the time. He ordered less then 3 weeks ago and picked up his gear 2 days ago.
All depends what lab you get and where it ships from. He tells me he never got screwed by them. Luckily I have a local source but if I got desperate I would order from them. In fact I did a couple orders years ago before I found this local guy. Got both order in 3 weeks if I remember right.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 10, 2017)

Do you have blood work to verify the gear was good ? bc I guarantee you that it was way under dosed bro . Surprised you got anything at all . I'm a member of multiple boards and they all have the same opinion of napsgear, Scammers and garbage.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> Do you have blood work to verify the gear was good ? bc I guarantee you that it was way under dosed bro . Surprised you got anything at all . I'm a member of multiple boards and they all have the same opinion of napsgear, Scammers and garbage.



A member of multiple boards huh? 

Interesting


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 11, 2017)

I am sadly , this is the only one I have time for though. I got rid of the other 3 dirty mistresses.  Just like dating, it's hard enough to please one let alone two or 3 .


----------



## Gofalcons (Feb 11, 2017)

I've learn that going with naps it's just a matter of time before you get screwed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2017)

deejeff442 said:


> Just throwing it out there. Got a friend out of state . He uses naps all the time. He ordered less then 3 weeks ago and picked up his gear 2 days ago.
> All depends what lab you get and where it ships from. He tells me he never got screwed by them. Luckily I have a local source but if I got desperate I would order from them. In fact I did a couple orders years ago before I found this local guy. Got both order in 3 weeks if I remember right.



Ask him to prove it's good gear though. He may not know what properly dosed gear can do.


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 11, 2017)

Let's just say he is 52 years old. 5 foot 9 and 210 pounds around 8 to 10 bf.
Can't be that bad . Like I said I am lucky to have a local domestic guy.


----------

